# RoadGap am Turmberg



## lorant (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

wer hat denn den (meiner Meinung nach) riesen Roadgap im Wald an der Südseite des Turmberg gebaut - da wo die "Naturstufen" sind.
Wow, 3-5m hoch und über den Weg, der da zwischen den zwei größeren Böschungen runterläuft. Neulich beim Nightride das erste mal gesehen... scheint noch recht neu. Links frisch (?) gebuddelt, rechts im Baum die riesen Holzrampe, ziemlich hoch.
Sagt bescheid, wenn Ihr den springt - das muss ich sehen... ich kriege ja schon Angst, wenn ich oben stehe


----------



## Bremsman (7. November 2006)

he jungs sagt bescheid den will ich auch sehen bzw. springen !!!
werde wohl mal wieder zum turmberg müßen !!! 
bis bald  bin mal gespannt auf das teil !!!!
wie weit ist der ausaeinander ????
ist genug auslauf in der landung ???bis bald gruß Bremsman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. November 2006)

den Roadgap habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Da scheinen allerdings ein paar Kiddies mit ziemlich eigenartigen Buddeleien beschäftigt zu sein, so z.B. zu bewundern an der superseltsamen Konstruktion im Steinbruch  Ortsausgang Durlach nach Stupferich....


----------



## Lazart (8. November 2006)

Ohja, den hab ich schon gesehen...und ich war nah dran mitm cc drüber zu bretzeln. war dann später aber doch froh, als ich gesehen hab wie hoch das teil ist.
turmberg gibts in letzter zeit eh ein bsichen viele kranke kicker...


----------



## Roger23 (13. November 2006)

Hallo den Roadgap im Wald hab ich mit freunden gebaut und der Drob ist ungefähr 7 meter hoch vom weg aus und bis zur landung sind es so3einhalb meter weit und 5 meter hoch ich hab in auch gesprungen wa aber ein bischen zu langsam bin an der Kante mit dem Hinterrad hängen gebliben aber irgentwann wird er nochmal gemacht


----------



## Bremsman (13. November 2006)

hi , sorry haben gestern das gap gefunden !!! 
planker selbstmord !! das risiko das da etwas passiert ist mir bei der flachen landung einfach zu gefährlich !!! 
und habe kein bock auf gebrochene knochen oder rahmen  
oute mich hier mit als feigling !!!  
aber nur was das gap betrifft wenn die landung steiler und 1,5 meter höher wäre würde ich es mir überlegen.......
Roger 23 . respekt für deinen mut !!!hat gut geknallt die landung oder ????
alle knochen noch heil ???
bis dann gruß 
Bremsman


----------



## LocoFanatic (13. November 2006)

hi, war mit Bremsmann und Kenny auf Erkungstour... und naja, gefunden... aber dieses Teil ist meiner geringen Meinung nach dem natürlichen Überlebenstrieb direkt entgegenwirkend... will auch gerne Beweise anführen, Photo im Anhang...
dieses Teil ist jedenfalls im jetztigen Zustand dem Leben nicht zuträglich... daher muss ihc leider mein Unglauben aussprechen, bis ich Photo oder Video sehe... das ist nicht persönlicher Disrespekt, sondern reine Phantasielosigkeit, dass da wirklich jemand runtersegelt. Weil von "Landung" kann man kaum sprechen... Einschlag sollte es eher treffen, Bremsmann hat Recht in diesen Belangen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=312587&cat=500


----------



## Freerider69 (15. November 2006)

Achwas die Landung ist Perfekt, wenn man schnell genug ist kommt man loccker leicht in die LANDUNG, sogar weich!!!!
Selbstmord auf KEIN Fall wäre er ins FLAT dan schon aber so doch nicht!!!
Landung, ist aber halt nochnicht fertig weil der Auslauf noch ausgebessert werden muss!!!! 
Naja übl schon aber STERBEN NEIN!!!!! 
IF YOU CAN DRIVE,
YOU MUST DO IT!!!!! ,FREERIDE.........


----------



## waldman (15. November 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=312587&cat=500



fette sache. schaut hammer aus. wär ne überlegung wert !


----------



## Freerider69 (15. November 2006)

Aber nicht mit FREMDENFEDERN schmücken unser WERK!!!!!


----------



## lelebebbel (15. November 2006)

heilige Mutter Gottes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (15. November 2006)

da könnt ihr ja auch von der Platttform des Turmbergturms herunterhüpfen, erspart die Bastelstunde.


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. November 2006)

also, wenn ihr die Anfahrt seht, denkt man, joa... dann sieht man das Teil, denkt man, nein, und dann sieht man die "Landung" und weiß: "sicher nicht"...


----------



## alöx (15. November 2006)

Wahaha wie Sick ist das Ding denn. Ich würd mir ja schon beim bauen in die Hosen machen. Bleib ich doch bei Drehungen im flachen Stadtgebiet. 

mMn nicht springbar!


----------



## dave (16. November 2006)

wie ich schon mal hörte ist bremsmann mit dem hardtail den roadgap ganz unten beim elektro-dh gesprungen - ins flat! einen ganz dicken  dafür ...
insofern ist seine persönliche einschätzung zum turmberg-drop für mich viel wert. 

ohne selber an der stelle gewesen zu sein ... bei aller skepsis sollte man trotzdem auch meinen, dass die erbauer so ein ding ja nicht ohne praxiserfahrung drauflosgebaut haben werden.
sie werden schon einigermaßen wissen, was für sie drin ist!

und die landung muss auch gar nicht soooo steil sein, wie man bei diesem drop im taunus sieht (der allerdings auch weiter ist und eine flachere flugbahn hat):







na, vielleilcht sehen wir hier ja bald mal ähnliches foto vom t-drop ...


----------



## Freerider69 (17. November 2006)

Userer ist aber leicht höher!!!!!Aber trotzdem geil....!!!
Also dann hf...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. November 2006)

is echt krank.
auf dem bild kann man ja nicht wirklich die steile von der landung sehen.
auf jeden fall ne nummer zu gross für mich.
macht mal n video wenn ihrs nochmal springt. am bessten aus mehreren perspektiven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (17. November 2006)

die LAndung ist nicht steil... das ist das hauptsächliche Problem...


----------



## LocoFanatic (18. November 2006)

ach ja, war heute unterwegs... und mir wurde eine nette Anlage beim Saumweg gezeigt... also Tobse, das nächste Mal Grünbox müssen wir den kleinen Abstecher machen ^^


----------



## Freerider69 (20. November 2006)

Man,....... die Landung ist schon steil genug wenn man sie seht seht sie nicht so steil aus wie wenn man auf ihr steht!!!
Das geht Bilder sind schon vorhanden aber ich habe sie leider noch nicht wenn ich sie habe stell ich sie rein!!!
Also .....  FREERIDE.....


----------



## ThreeRock (4. Dezember 2006)

War vor kurzen auch da am Turmberg-Drop, echt übel.
Würde gerne wissen wann sich da mal jemand runter Stürzt, derjenige soll mal ein paar Termine durch geben.

p.s
schaut euch mal nen paar Bilder übern Wattkopf an.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/316612
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/316609
Da kann man es auch schön Krachen lassen.

Lohnt sich
Bis denn


----------



## Aloha 699 (5. Dezember 2006)

Ganz großes Kino,
jeder Depp weiss mittlerweile wie sensibel das Thema Wattkopf ist. Der Förster steht unten und wartet. 

Solche Selbstinszenierungsbilder (tolles Bike und noch tollere Kopfbedeckung  ) taugen nichts. Jeder, der sich für solche Strecken interessiert, der findet sie auch. Und der soll dann auch noch lange darauf fahren können und dürfen. 

Aber etwas verantwortungsvollerer Umgang mit Informationen wäre angebracht. Oder wollt ihr wirklich, dass jeder Tourenfahrer mal die Strecke runterrutscht (was nun leider immer öfter passiert)? Von Unfällen ganz zu schweigen.

Mein ökologisches Gewissen wird nicht weiter strapaziert, wenn mal ein Kicker oder Drop in den Wald gebaut, und danach ordentlich damit umgegangen wird. Das schadet keinem, und am wenigsten der Natur.

Diesen Trail (und viele andere in der Umgebung auch) gibt es schon seit 20 Jahren. Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass 2 Pferde mit Reitern, oder ein Geländewagen mit Anhänger, mehr Flurschaden anrichten als 100 Biker. Aber diejenigen, die die Entscheidungen treffen, sehen das ganz anders. Und so wird es diesen Weg, der unter ganz besonderer Beobachtung steht (wie das ganze Wattkopfgebiet) wohl bald nicht mehr geben.

Also, keine Bilder von definitiv verbotenen Wegen. Wir bewegen uns alle in einer Grauzone.

Aloha


----------



## Bump Machine (5. Dezember 2006)

geiler drop. und ich muss die landung denk ich mal garnicht sehn um sagen zu können. Springbar. es kommt nicht drauf ann wie steil die landung is sondern wie du 1 springen kannst und 2. wie schnell man ist. schau dir die dhler an im wc die machen 3-4m in flatt und wenn des etz 5 m mit 25° sind oder mehr dann reicht des. meine meinung


----------



## Porthos (5. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Ganz großes Kino,
> jeder Depp weiss mittlerweile wie sensibel das Thema Wattkopf ist. Der Förster steht unten und wartet.
> und so wird es diesen Weg, der unter ganz besonderer Beobachtung steht (wie das ganze Wattkopfgebiet) wohl bald nicht mehr geben.
> Aloha


Würde mich interessieren, was es da am Wattkopf für Probleme gibt. Habe da noch nie einen Förster oder so gesehen. Warum ist dieses Gebiet so sensibel? Zu viele dort unterwegs?


----------



## grobis (5. Dezember 2006)

Porthos schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, was es da am Wattkopf für Probleme gibt. Habe da noch nie einen Förster oder so gesehen. Warum ist dieses Gebiet so sensibel? Zu viele dort unterwegs?



Ich glaube es geht weniger um den Wattkopf, als vielmehr um die Art und Weise wie die Informationen hier verbreitet werden. 

Es wird halt mal nicht gerne gesehen, wenn im Wald einfach Drops und DH- Strecken entstehen. Daher sollte man diese nicht mit Anfahrtsskizze und Bildbeschreibungen allen Unbeteiligten bekannt geben. Mitfahren und dadurch zum Mitwisser werden, ist hier meiner Meinung nach der bessere Weg.

Ja ich weiß, das entspricht nun mal nicht dem Sinn dieses Forums, aber was bringt es denen, die daran Spaß haben, wenn plötzlich alle da fahren und am Ende auch noch was passiert. ich meine nicht nur einen Sturz mit Verletzungsfolge, sondern auch Bikehasser, die dann mal wieder Fallen aufstellen. 

Grüße Grobis


----------



## Bremsman (5. Dezember 2006)

weil es Wanderwege vom Schwarzwald Wanderverein sind .....
und Mtbler dort Nix Verloren Haben .....
es sagt ja keiner was wenn man ORDENTLICH  runterfährt ...
damit meine ich nicht langsam ...sondern OHNE Rutschendes HINTERRAD .....
Man, Lernt endlich mal Bremsen ,oder fahrt auf anderen wegen !!!! 

Bump Machine : wenn du das teil Springen willst ...hau rein  
würde mal behaupten das ich auch springen kann ....aber mir ist 
meine gesundheit Wichtiger !!! (und ein ganzes Rad ) 
auserdem bekommen die WC Fahrer dafür Geld .....
was sagt dein Arbeitgeber dazu ?????? (oder bist Du noch Schüler  ???)
Gruß Bremsman


----------



## Cy-baer (5. Dezember 2006)

Freaks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2006)

erstmal normal fahren lernen. der mensch ist nicht für die luft gemacht.


----------



## ThreeRock (5. Dezember 2006)

also, ich weiß ja auch nicht !
muß man gleich die welt so grau sehen.
1. fahre da oben öffters und ich habe da auch noch nie nen Förster gesehen.
2. sind jetzt viele trails offen für biker vom forstamt.
3. und wenn man nicht gerade nen normalen weg runter schießt wie ein bekloppter gibt es auch keinen ärger mit passanten.
gruß


----------



## Bump Machine (5. Dezember 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> Bump Machine : wenn du das teil Springen willst ...hau rein
> würde mal behaupten das ich auch springen kann ....aber mir ist
> meine gesundheit Wichtiger !!! (und ein ganzes Rad )
> auserdem bekommen die WC Fahrer dafür Geld .....
> ...



jop bin noch schüler. 1 ma müsst  ich dort ma hin klommen und mir des angucken aber ich sag alles is springbra^^. aber dafür muss mein rahmen erst ma wieder kommen der is noch weg. (rahmen riss) kein wunder bei mir. war aber ein schweis fehler^^ also kann ich nix für. aber wenn mich einer hin bring und mir zeigt wo des is und so dann denk ich scho das des geht


----------



## LocoFanatic (5. Dezember 2006)

@ Thema "Wege": Ich bin jetzt seit April hier in KA und bin erstaunt, wie "leichtsinnig" hier mit manchen Wegen umgegangen wird. Sicher ist es toll, dass alle daran teilhaben dürfen, der Wald ist für alle da und Spaß ist nicht nur für die gehobene Gesellschaft... aber guckt euch mal an, was für Probleme woanders entstanden sind mit genau solchen Verhaltensmustern (Anfahrt, Bilder,... frei im Internet) Ich will nicht alles grau malen, aber ich habe das schon zur Genüge in Norddeutschland kennengelernt... Ja, wir haben da Berge... udn ja, wir haben/hatten da auch Wege... Und nun gibt es großes Geschrei überall, weil zum Teil auch in diesem Forum recherchiert wurde, wo diese Wege waren/sind... Jetzt sind viele dicht, noch mehr kaputt, usw. Wollt ihr das ?
Also, mitfahren udn dabei zeigen, dann weiß man, dass es den Fragenden auch wirklich um den Erhalt dieser Strecken geht.

@ Turmberg-Drop + Bump Machine im besonderen: sicher kannst du da runterspringen. Einmal ^^. und danach dein Gefährt wieder zum Schweißer bringen... vlt kann er noch den Materialwert erhalten.
Ich wiederhole gerne wieder meine Worte: Ich glaube den Sprung mit gestandener Landung erst nach Film, Photo oder live... Ich will hier aber niemanden dazu animieren... the following stunts... professional...bla bla bla...


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Dezember 2006)

Der Drop sieht doch sauber aus, das roadgap in winterberg ist auch nicht viel kleiner und man landet wie in abrahams schoß. wird hier wohl nicht anders sein wenn man schnell genug ist. und die erbauer als lebensmüd zu verunglimpflichen nur weil man es selbst nicht springt, naja dazu sag ich nichts.

auch muss ich mich einem meiner vorschreiber anschließen, wonach secret spots nicht im net gepostet werden sollten. wie bereits gesagt auch die förster haben i-net und kennen die einschlägigen foren.


----------



## Aloha 699 (6. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> auch muss ich mich einem meiner vorschreiber anschließen, wonach secret spots nicht im net gepostet werden sollten. wie bereits gesagt auch die förster haben i-net und kennen die einschlägigen foren.



Für alle die es nicht glauben: 

Der Förster wartet am Ende des Trails, und es ist nicht einfach zu erklären, warum man gerade mit einem Downhiller da angekommen ist.

Ich kam in diese fragwürdige Situation, und der grüne Mann wusste genau was da so passiert. In einem freundlichen und völlig unaufgeregten Gespräch war er auch offen für unsere Argumente. Aber der Weg ist und bleibt verboten und steht unter Beobachtung.
Also sollten die, alle Hindernisse umfahrende, von oben bis unten mit blockertem Hinterrad rutschende Feierabendfahrer mit Carbon CC-Renner (ja,ja, ich weiss: Polemik), nicht auch noch dort auftauchen. Sie haben da ja auch keinen Spass, aber wenn es halt bekannt ist, dann will man es ja mal austetsten.

Es geht also nicht um Secret-Spot-Gehabe, sondern darum bereits bestehende schöne Trails zu erhalten, und nicht zu gefährden.

Aloha


----------



## Bump Machine (6. Dezember 2006)

versteh nciht wie man jemanden verbieten kann im wald fahrrad zu fahren egal wo. was soll daran verboten werden bei uns hatt der förster bäume rein gelegt. die waren aber nach einer zeit wieder weg  und weiter ging die fahrt. ich hab sogar ma mit dem förster geredet der hatt gemeint wenn er uns beim baun nicht erwischt und er uns nur beim fahren sieht hatt er keine prolbeme. mann solte nur wissen was man tut und wenn ma des nciht weis sollte mans lassen. ich habe leider gottes einen cc ler gesehn der neue crossmaxxs drin hatte (die mit 16 speichen) der meinte er kann des springen was wir machen is des dann zu weit und nosedive gesprungen. volge war ein kaputter lrs und sclüsselbein bruch. ich hab noch keinen freerider downhiller dirter oder sonst irgentwas bei uns gesehn der sich verletzt hatt nur ccler und wegen diesen leuten werden die meisten trails gespert. man solte es so wie in canada machen mit nen schild wo totenköpfe drauf sind. um so schwieriger um so mehr toten köpfe dann wissen auch ccler was los is.


----------



## Cy-baer (6. Dezember 2006)

> das roadgap in winterberg ist auch nicht viel kleiner



träum weiter, das ist sehr viel kleiner


----------



## lorant (6. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwie hab ich nicht gedacht, dass das ganze so viel Resonanz findet, schelte hab ich auch schon bekommen. Meine Absicht war jetzt nicht das alles offenzulegen - prinzipiell habt Ihr recht, vielleicht sollte man nicht posten was wo usw. ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2006)

na ja, und wenn schon... 
Dann wird halt mal wieder was abgebaut am Turmberg wie auch schon 2004...


----------



## Speedy G. (6. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> auch muss ich mich einem meiner vorschreiber anschließen, wonach secret spots nicht im net gepostet werden sollten. wie bereits gesagt auch die förster haben i-net und kennen die einschlägigen foren.



Also ich glaube kaum, dass die Förster sich abends vor ihren PC setzen und die Foren nach illegalen Aktionen in ihrem Revier abklappern. SOOOO motiviert sind die nun auch wieder nicht. Falls ich falsch liege und ein Förster dies liest, soll er sich bitte outen und mich eines besseren belehren.

Ausserdem finde ich ich den Grad der Veröffentlichung wie er in diesem Falle betrieben wurde (Bild und Angabe 'Turmberg') voll in Ordnung. Bei so unpräzisen Angaben muss man glaube ich kaum befürchten, dass Leute z.B. 600km von Hamburg anreisen um den Gap VIELLEICHT zu finden. Den lokals dagegen, die eh dort oben öfters unterwegs sind, reicht die Angabe um das Ding zu finden. Also ist doch alles wunderbar: Dem Sinn dieses Forums ist Genüge getan und mit einem Volksansturm muss man glaub ich deshalb nicht rechnen.



fez schrieb:


> na ja, und wenn schon...
> Dann wird halt mal wieder was abgebaut am Turmberg wie auch schon 2004...


Fez hat da voll und ganz recht, nicht immer alles so ernst und verbissen sehen , sondern *immer schön cremig bleiben - Mädels *!

.


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Dezember 2006)

naja der eröffner dieses freds, dürfte kaum schon mal selbst etwas gebaut haben, was dann wegen zu großem publikumsverkehr wieder abgerissen wurde. 

aber macht was ihr wollt. und speedy g, dann glaubs halt nicht.


----------



## dave (7. Dezember 2006)

Zum Thema Internet muss ich mich Speedbullit und den anderen anschließen. Ich selber wurde bereits wegen Fotos auf meiner Website von behördlicher Seite 'verwarnt'. Auch von einer anderen Website (vertriders.com) weiß ich, dass sie wegen ihrer Inhalte schon spezielles 'Feedback' bekamen.

Und als es darum ging einen Wanderer-Biker-Zwischenfall zu recherchieren, kam die Polizei durch Postings im Regionalforum Pfalz einen entscheidenden Schritt weiter. 
Das IBC ist halt doch nicht so ganz unbekannt und über Google und Co. landet man schnell im Board.

Ich glaube nun auch nicht wirklich, dass Förster, Jäger usw. jeden Abend vor dem PC hocken, sich die neusten Posts durchlesen, um das Geschehen auf dieser Plattform zeitnah im Auge zu behalten. Aber man sollte doch davon ausgehen, dass sie uns hier zumindest sporadische Besuche abstatten.


----------



## Freerider69 (8. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Der Drop sieht doch sauber aus, das roadgap in winterberg ist auch nicht viel kleiner und man landet wie in abrahams schoß. wird hier wohl nicht anders sein wenn man schnell genug ist. und die erbauer als lebensmüd zu verunglimpflichen nur weil man es selbst nicht springt, naja dazu sag ich nichts.
> 
> auch muss ich mich einem meiner vorschreiber anschließen, wonach secret spots nicht im net gepostet werden sollten. wie bereits gesagt auch die förster haben i-net und kennen die einschlägigen foren.



da hast du recht!!!!!!!
Der Drop ist sauber aber dieses Jahr springt den keiner mehr von meinen Bikerfreunden!!!!
Erst wenns wieder trocken ist und nicht mehr rutschich!!!
Also dann.......


----------



## Freerider69 (8. Dezember 2006)

Bump Machine schrieb:


> versteh nciht wie man jemanden verbieten kann im wald fahrrad zu fahren egal wo. was soll daran verboten werden bei uns hatt der förster bäume rein gelegt. die waren aber nach einer zeit wieder weg  und weiter ging die fahrt. ich hab sogar ma mit dem förster geredet der hatt gemeint wenn er uns beim baun nicht erwischt und er uns nur beim fahren sieht hatt er keine prolbeme. mann solte nur wissen was man tut und wenn ma des nciht weis sollte mans lassen. ich habe leider gottes einen cc ler gesehn der neue crossmaxxs drin hatte (die mit 16 speichen) der meinte er kann des springen was wir machen is des dann zu weit und nosedive gesprungen. volge war ein kaputter lrs und sclüsselbein bruch. ich hab noch keinen freerider downhiller dirter oder sonst irgentwas bei uns gesehn der sich verletzt hatt nur ccler und wegen diesen leuten werden die meisten trails gespert. man solte es so wie in canada machen mit nen schild wo totenköpfe drauf sind. um so schwieriger um so mehr toten köpfe dann wissen auch ccler was los is.



Die ccler sollen auf den ausgewiesenen Waldwegen bleiben und nicht die Trails anderer zerstören durchs runetrrutschen mit gezogener HR bremse!!!
Hasch recht so Schilder wären was wert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2006)

Freerider69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor mir ein Big Hit II 2006 Modell zu kaufen!!!!
> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob es gut ist!!!


Du brauchst ja fast so lange wie ich für deine Bikeauswahl.


----------



## Freerider69 (9. Dezember 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja fast so lange wie ich für deine Bikeauswahl.


Ja ich weiß hatte das Geld erst im September!!!
Dann ging ich auf die Eurobike und habe das Big Hit 3 gesehen und dachte das isses!!!


----------



## Freerider69 (9. Dezember 2006)

Ja hat einer von EUCH vor den Drop zu machen???
NOCH DIESES JAHR!!!!
Wenn ja bitte sagen, komm dann zum schauen
Werde ihn warscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr im Juni machen!!!
Wenn er bis dahin noch steht, müsste er eigentlich so viele Nägel wie mir da verbaut haben.......
Also......


----------



## Bump Machine (9. Dezember 2006)

ich würd ich ja sooo gerne machen aber mein neuen rahmen kommt erst im januar -.- und des heist es dauert dann ncoht und bis ich des dann aufgebaut hab muss ich erst ma geld machen gen^^. weil des bike wird der hammer was besseres denk ich gibts ned^^ 

wer mehr wissen will soll mich aschreiben


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. Dezember 2006)

erzähl doch hier für die öffentlichkeit wie dus aufbauen willst...

der threat is sowieso sinnlos^


----------



## Bump Machine (9. Dezember 2006)

hmm ok wennste meinst^^ also dann erzähl ich einmal.

Rahmen: Nox Startreck DH 9.5 model 2007 in Weiß
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 2005 ind Weiß
Laufräder: Spank Subrowser in Weiß mit Roten Hope naben und Weißen speichen.
Vorbau: Weiß/schwarzer race face evolf mir diablos lenker
Bremsen: Hope Moto mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe
Schaltung: (bin ich mir noch nciht sicher) Sram X.0 oder shimano ultegra
Kettenführung: mrp system 2 mit Flame Bash
Kurbeln: BMW (broklin mashin work)
sattelstüze + sattel: Rote Tune mit slr/t1

so des wars mehr hab ich mir so noch ned überlegt^^ aber hab scho fast alles @ home bis auf die bremsen und die felgen ringe


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. Dezember 2006)

hast du zu viel geld? =)
888rc2x 2006 würde besser reinpassen meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Bump Machine (10. Dezember 2006)

nö mit der boxxer machts richtig spass. wieso zu viel geld. da würde man a oaar sachen scho noch besser machen können. aber so passts erst ma und ich hab ja auch noch ein ht


----------



## dave (10. Dezember 2006)

@Bump Machine + Danger-Deluxe:
Klärt den Rest bitte per PM. Ist ja wohl total offtopic und interessiert in diesem Thread ansonsten wohl niemanden ...


----------



## Konfa-666 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi hab moll ales gelesen un auch ein paar meinungen dazu:

1. CC-fahrer sollten wirklich auf ihren waldwegen bleiben und nicht unsere mit viel mühe gebauten DH und FR strecken zerstören. 

2.Ich fahre auch oft wattkopf und habe noch nie einen förster gesehen

3.Ich springe leidenschaftlich gerne drops und würde diesen auch gerne mal ausprobieren...  

   ...der graben zwischen landung un absprung ist allerdings doch ein bischen groß 

(klar is ein roadgap)
trotzdem bin schüler un kann mir keinen fehler leisten, der mir warscheinlich
mein rad (womöglich sogar mich ?) zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (10. Dezember 2006)

No Risk No Fun!!!!


----------



## DukeLC4 (10. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> 1. CC-fahrer sollten wirklich auf ihren waldwegen bleiben und nicht unsere mit viel mühe gebauten DH und FR strecken zerstören.


Aber ansonsten gehts euch noch gut oder?  

Ich fahre selbst FR/DH, und ich bin mir sicher das ich
aufgrund der breiteren Reifen und höherer Geschwindigkeit
mehr Spuren im Wald hinterlasse als ein CC`ler.

Zudem habe ich noch keinen CC`ler gesehen der abseits
der Waldwege fährt oder mit gezogener Hinterradbremse eure
Strecken runterrutscht.
Ihr verlangt mal wieder Toleranz von Wanderern/Förstern,
zieht aber selbst über die "Kollegen" her.
Ganz toll.


----------



## Konfa-666 (10. Dezember 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten gehts euch noch gut oder?
> 
> Ich fahre selbst FR/DH, und ich bin mir sicher das ich
> aufgrund der breiteren Reifen und höherer Geschwindigkeit
> ...




Ich habe leider schon zu oft gesehen wie ein cc fahrer über eine frisch gebaute strecke fährt und eine bremsspur von ohne witz 100m de berg runter zieht wo ich mit meinen dafür ausgelegten rad nicht mal bremsen muss 

Hab wirklich nichts gegen cc-fahrer (wie vielleicht missverstanden) solange sie auch cc fahren und nicht denken sie müssten mit ihren leichtbauteilen in ne DH oder Fr strecke einbiegen

Mg


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider schon zu oft gesehen wie ein cc fahrer über eine frisch gebaute strecke fährt und eine bremsspur von ohne witz 100m de berg runter zieht wo ich mit meinen dafür ausgelegten rad nicht mal bremsen muss
> 
> Hab wirklich nichts gegen cc-fahrer (wie vielleicht missverstanden) solange sie auch cc fahren und nicht denken sie müssten mit ihren leichtbauteilen in ne DH oder Fr strecke einbiegen
> 
> Mg


Ja los, kloppt euch... das kan mal wieder nur auf der badenser Seite des Reihns entstehen... Um mal auch vorurteile zu schüren. 

Es gibt auch genug FR/DH Fahrer die das Bremsen noch nicht drauf haben, oder just4fun die Hinterradbremse auf block haben. Ich hab schon welche gehört die meinten, dass man dadurch die Bremse schont.  

Also einigen wir uns mal drauf, dass die Hinterradblockierer nicht die Fortstwege verlassen sollen, ja?  
Oder das wenn wir mal so jemanden treffen, ihn nicht zusammen*******n, sondern ihm beibringen wie man bremst?!


----------



## Konfa-666 (10. Dezember 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja los, kloppt euch... das kan mal wieder nur auf der badenser Seite des Reihns entstehen... Um mal auch vorurteile zu schüren.
> 
> Es gibt auch genug FR/DH Fahrer die das Bremsen noch nicht drauf haben, oder just4fun die Hinterradbremse auf block haben. Ich hab schon welche gehört die meinten, dass man dadurch die Bremse schont.
> 
> ...




 hasch recht war blöd meine meinung zu sagen... egal jeder blockiert mal sei hinterrad (gibt ja noch kei abs) aber bitte nicht mit dauer blockierung de berg runter rutsche un  dabei kicker etc. abreise 
Mfg Konfa-666


----------



## Konfa-666 (10. Dezember 2006)

geh jetzt biken...


----------



## kermit* (10. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> hasch recht war blÃ¶d meine meinung zu sagen... egal jeder blockiert mal sei hinterrad (gibt ja noch kei abs) aber bitte nicht mit dauer blockierung de berg runter rutsche un  dabei kicker etc. abreise
> Mfg Konfa-666



doch, im teleshopping hab ich neulich ein rad mit abs gesehn! das hatte auÃerdem eine "wegfahrsperre" mit fernbedienung!!  399â¬
schnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Dezember 2006)

isch ja immer s`gleiche: Fahrrad oder Bremsrad, da ist mancher ratlos oder radlos.


[URL=http://www.World-of-Smilies.com]
	
[/URL]

Waldweihnachtsgeist


----------



## Konfa-666 (10. Dezember 2006)

kermit* schrieb:


> doch, im teleshopping hab ich neulich ein rad mit abs gesehn! das hatte außerdem eine "wegfahrsperre" mit fernbedienung!!  399
> schnäppchen!




Supi 

Mfg Konfa-666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (11. Dezember 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja los, kloppt euch... das kan mal wieder nur auf der badenser Seite des Reihns entstehen... Um mal auch vorurteile zu schüren.



Tick, hoffentlich ist deine Fahrtechnik besser als deine Rechtschreibung 

@konfa-666: Ist ja eine witzige Theorie! Wenn man noch keinen Förster gesehen hat, dann war auch noch keiner da. Ich hab dich auch noch nie am Wattkopf gesehen. Warst du deshalb auch nie da? Oder war ich nie da? Gibt es den Wattkopf überhaupt? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Gibt es den Wattkopf überhaupt? Fragen über Fragen.




Wenns Nebel hat isch er nimme do, dann siehsch'n nimme.


----------



## Wooly (11. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Gibt es den Wattkopf überhaupt? Fragen über Fragen.



den Wattkopf und den Turmberg bzw. ihre Seinshaftigkeit zu hinterfragen ist Unfug, da diese zwei leichtenden Fackeln des Karlsruher Freeridertums weit über die Höhen des Schwarzwaldes hervorstechen. Nirgens sonst in Deutschland findet man soch Fülle von Extremstrecken und solch skillvollen Prorider, die sich in atemberaubenden Rides die ausgesetzten Hänge herunterstürzen (natürlich wenn ihr Rahmen da ist und die Bremse entlüftet und der Lenker aus der Reparatur da und es nicht regnet und die neuen Pedale gekommen sind und und und ... )

stay tuned drop hard burn out smooth up und so        der Wooly (yeah !!)


----------



## LocoFanatic (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Wooly: ^^ so und nicht bzw gar niemals anders ^^

@ Wattkopf Theorie... das ist so ein Ding, das nur appariert, wenn man die magischen 3 Worte rückwärts im Mondenschein am Neujahrstag auf Suaheli sagt (ohen zu stottern)... sonst ist der halt weg... also, mehr Suaheli und gute Vorsätze für den Neujahrstag ^^
sonst taucht der Wattkopf nämlich nur in einer ihm bekannten Frequenz aus dem Nebel...f= 1/ T(Eigenschwingung Wattkopf)...
Wenn ihr das ganze dann auch noch berücksichtigt für den Turmberg, wird das Roadgap dort springbar: Nämlich wenn der Wattkopf "da" ist und seine Anziehungskraft im richtigen Winkel auf den springenden (fallenden) Freerider auf dem Drop wirkt... das ist dann aber eine log-Funktion, deren weitere Geheimnisse ich nicht ohne weitere Bestechungsgelder verrate...
vielen Dank an alle, die sich meinen Schwachsinn immer durchlesen und es mir nie verraten, was für nen Grütz ich verfasse ^^


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt gefällt mir der Fred wieder...


----------



## Waldgeist (11. Dezember 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> @ Wooly: ^^ so und nicht bzw gar niemals anders ^^
> 
> @ Wattkopf Theorie... das ist so ein Ding, das nur appariert, wenn man die magischen 3 Worte rückwärts im Mondenschein am Neujahrstag auf Suaheli sagt (ohen zu stottern)... sonst ist der halt weg... also, mehr Suaheli und gute Vorsätze für den Neujahrstag ^^
> sonst taucht der Wattkopf nämlich nur in einer ihm bekannten Frequenz aus dem Nebel...f= 1/ T(Eigenschwingung Wattkopf)...
> ...




@LocoFanatic 
bist wohl ein Anhänger der Belchen-Theorie und möchtestl diese auf das magische 3-Eck Wattkopf - Turmberg - *Tri*fels übertragen?!  
http://www.regbas.ch/d_belchendreieck.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfa-666 (11. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> @konfa-666: Ist ja eine witzige Theorie! Wenn man noch keinen Förster gesehen hat, dann war auch noch keiner da. Ich hab dich auch noch nie am Wattkopf gesehen. Warst du deshalb auch nie da? Oder war ich nie da? Gibt es den Wattkopf überhaupt? Fragen über Fragen.



Is klar ne 

Ne seh nie förster nur spuren von fahrzeugen die zb meinen ((fast) war ja nicht lang genug gestanden) lieblingssprung zertört haben. Un so maschinen werden ja auch von jemandem bedient (nehme ich in meiner unwissenheit mal an).  
Übrigens habe ich nur geschrieben, dass ich no nie en förster dort gesehen habe. Du hast mich dort noch nie gesehen??? Vielleicht doch! Woher wilsch des wissen? Wüsste
nicht, dass du weist wie ich aussehe. Außerdem, ich war gestern wieder Wattkopf (falls es den gibt) 
Wow so viele w wörter  

Mfg Konfa-666


----------



## Wooly (11. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> Wow so viele w wörter



ja, und was sagt dein Deutschlehrer dazu ?


----------



## Aloha 699 (12. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich nur geschrieben, dass ich no nie en förster dort gesehen habe. Du hast mich dort noch nie gesehen??? Vielleicht doch! Woher wilsch des wissen? Wüsste
> nicht, dass du weist wie ich aussehe. Außerdem, ich war gestern wieder Wattkopf (falls es den gibt)
> Wow so viele w wörter
> 
> Mfg Konfa-666



Na so einen Konfa mit einem Kona, den erkennt man doch.


----------



## Konfa-666 (12. Dezember 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


> ja, und was sagt dein Deutschlehrer dazu ?




Muss ich mal fragen, vielen dank für die anregung 


Mfg Konfa-666


----------



## Konfa-666 (12. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Na so einen Konfa mit einem Kona, den erkennt man doch.



Stimmt  

Falls ma uns mol sehe kansch jo tag sage. Was fahrst du eig ? CC/ Enduro ? 

Mfg Konfa-666


----------



## LocoFanatic (12. Dezember 2006)

Alliteration ^^


----------



## Konfa-666 (12. Dezember 2006)

@LocoFanatic Milch macht müde männer munter ?!?


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Dezember 2006)

Konfa-666 schrieb:


> @LocoFanatic Milch macht müde männer munter ?!?


Und gerade den Loci


----------



## DaGore (29. April 2009)

Hier der Videobeweis!  @ 2:28 der Turmbergdrop


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tPyRqSU5j4"]YouTube - Best of biking (bestofdamjan) freeride, trial, DH 2006 Karlsruhe[/ame]


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2009)

Aber nicht gestanden  Sind einige richtig gute Szenen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2009)

RESPEKT!!! Ich kenne den Sprung, da ist ja echt mal jemand gesprungen!!!


----------



## St0ny (23. August 2009)

kann mir mal bitte jemand ne grobe wegbeschreibung oder en google earth sreenshot vom standort per e-mail schicken.

danke im vorraus


lg St0ny


----------



## Freerider69 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also Männer den Drop gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr!
Der wurde abgerissen 

Wer fährt den von euch noch so alles am Turmberg?

Mfg
Moritz


----------



## bikebikedirt (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr am Turmberg
Es gibt ja noch nen anderen Drop wo steht der eigentlich?


----------



## cubeltdracestol (19. November 2009)

Eyy jo leute hab gehört da geht ordentlich was in Karlsruhe und umgebung, grad bei ettlingen dahinten was gibts den da alles für Strecken schickt mir am besten mal ne messsage. Thanks


----------



## Heili (20. November 2009)

ne, schreibt bitte hierrein, intressiert mich auch


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. November 2009)

Das wierd aba niemand hier reinschreiben Viel zu ,,Gefährlich''


----------



## Heili (21. November 2009)

wie meinste des? das dann zu viele kommen oder wie?
dann schickt mir halt auch ne PM bitte


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. November 2009)

nee eher glaubich das dan leute vom Forstamt kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (22. November 2009)

Mh, des mit dem FORSTAMT is ein GUTES argument


----------



## Heili (22. November 2009)

ouh, des wär nathürlich nich so gut^^
könnte mir trotzdem bitte jemand ne wegbeschreibung zu dem trail am Turmberg gebe? per PM bitte!


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. November 2009)

Ja mir auch bitte


----------



## black soul (22. November 2009)

nur zur info
die trails werden vom forstamt überwacht. kostet mal richtig wenn die einen erwischen.......


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. November 2009)

Ja mir doch egal können ja mal versuchen von nem 16jährigen der kein Geld dabei hatt und nur schlecht deutsch kann, geld verlangen dd


----------



## Heili (22. November 2009)

haha  un dann wollen wir mal sehn wer schneller weg is. Der fette förster oder du aufm Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (22. November 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Ja mir doch egal können ja mal versuchen von nem 16jährigen der kein Geld dabei hatt und nur schlecht deutsch kann, geld verlangen dd


 und



Heili schrieb:


> haha  un dann wollen wir mal sehn wer schneller weg is. Der fette förster oder du aufm Bike



Täuscht euch nur nicht! 
Der kann auch MTB fahren! und fett ist er schon gar nicht (Marathonläufer!!)


----------



## Freerider69 (22. November 2009)

Was der vom Forst am Turmberg?
Sicher das die Trails da überwacht werden?

... mir is da noch NIE einer übern weg gelaufn!

Naja, was noch is kann ja noch werdn  hoffn mas mal nich


----------



## Heili (23. November 2009)

Naja wusst ich nich, dann lass ich mich mal überraschen  kanns sein das der trail in der nähe von ner sportschule beginnt? hab das mal so mit bekommen


----------



## Freerider69 (23. November 2009)

Öhm, wer weiß


----------



## Heili (23. November 2009)

Wenns so en geheimniss is, kannste mir ja ne PM schreibn, bitte 
in nächster zeit wird ja eh nich so des wetter zum biken sein :/


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. November 2009)

Aba echt mir auch, BITTE


----------



## bikebikedirt (23. November 2009)

Die Strecke soll auch geheim bleiben!


----------



## black soul (23. November 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Ja mir doch egal können ja mal versuchen von nem 16jährigen der kein Geld dabei hatt und nur schlecht deutsch kann, geld verlangen dd




du bist ein wahrer held. oder hohlkpf,  ich tendier eher zum 2.
und ihr glaubt die förster sind doof und fett. 
falls du mal ein bisschen weiter denkst, welche folgen hat das wohl für die einheimischen ?  na dämmerts bleib einfach da wo du bist. unruhe haben wir schon genug.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. November 2009)

Jaa genau, ich bin eigentlich nur jemand der harmloss en paar trails fahrn will und zufällig in der Nähe von Kahrlsruhe en Kumpel hat. 
Aber so Leute wie der über mir sind ja der Meinung ich würde dann immer kommen und dan auch noch bestimmt durch die Fußgängerzone rasen.
Mal geschaut wo ich wohn du homo in Belgien und ich fahr sicherlich nicht jede Woche nach Kar. um zu biken. Und von nem Förster lass ich mir sowieso nichts sagen, wenigstens betreibe ich Sport und werde nicht übergewichtig oda sowas es heist ja immer die Jugend treibt zu wenig sport und ist zu wenig in der Natur.Alles Spasten die Leute die Leute die sowas meinen.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (23. November 2009)

An alle mega krassen, hammer extremen, tight stylenden, super freakig durchen Edelbiker mit frisch gebügeltem weissen edelTrikots und end-derben extrem-big-travel-terror-hardcore Bikes, jaaa, die mit den Köpfen aus Titan (unzerstörbar und allwissend!!!):
*Hört auf zu labern und geht Biken!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (23. November 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Jaa genau, ich bin eigentlich nur jemand der harmloss en paar trails fahrn will und zufällig in der Nähe von Kahrlsruhe en Kumpel hat.
> Aber so Leute wie der über mir sind ja der Meinung ich würde dann immer kommen und dan auch noch bestimmt durch die Fußgängerzone rasen.
> Mal geschaut wo ich wohn du homo in Belgien und ich fahr sicherlich nicht jede Woche nach Kar. um zu biken. Und von nem Förster lass ich mir sowieso nichts sagen, wenigstens betreibe ich Sport und werde nicht übergewichtig oda sowas es heist ja immer die Jugend treibt zu wenig sport und ist zu wenig in der Natur.Alles Spasten die Leute die Leute die sowas meinen.



Oh Je, was ist denn das für ein Niveau? :kotz:


----------



## eraser2704 (24. November 2009)

Vom Forstamt überwacht? Wenn ich also nen Trail finde und den runterfahre ist das verkehrt? Der Weg ist doch eh nimmer natürlich, folglich mach ich auch nix mehr kaputt beim runterfahren.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass mir die Sprünge dort mitm HT noch zu krass sind


----------



## black soul (24. November 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Jaa genau, ich bin eigentlich nur jemand der harmloss en paar trails fahrn will und zufällig in der Nähe von Kahrlsruhe en Kumpel hat.
> Aber so Leute wie der über mir sind ja der Meinung ich würde dann immer kommen und dan auch noch bestimmt durch die Fußgängerzone rasen.
> Mal geschaut wo ich wohn du homo in Belgien und ich fahr sicherlich nicht jede Woche nach Kar. um zu biken. Und von nem Förster lass ich mir sowieso nichts sagen, wenigstens betreibe ich Sport und werde nicht übergewichtig oda sowas es heist ja immer die Jugend treibt zu wenig sport und ist zu wenig in der Natur.Alles Spasten die Leute die Leute die sowas meinen.




du hast nix verstanden. bleib in belgien


----------



## Freerider69 (24. November 2009)

Alter Männer was macht ihr den so ein Stress, wer von euch hat den jemals da obn handangelegt un was gebaut?

@eraser, die Sprünge sind doch alle sehr locke  ^^

Naja un wenn ich bzw wir jedem per PM dsagen wo die Strecke is dann können wir sie auch gleich abreisen und da hab ich mal null bock drauf, da es mein Hometrail is!!!!

Also und nun bitte ichum frieden in diesem Thread!

Danke....

@chrizcrozz... ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## cubeltdracestol (24. November 2009)

Was heist den hier jedem also ich bin sicher keine Gefahr für euren Hometrail


----------



## Freerider69 (25. November 2009)

Ja du wohnsch ja net ma hier! 
Un wenn dein Kolleg in KA wohnt dann würd ich, wenn dann an Wattkopf gehn lohnt sich mehr! 

RIDE ON!


----------



## cubeltdracestol (25. November 2009)

Mach ich auch, wolt halt nur wissen ob es da au noch andere Trails gibt. Wie in Stuttgart.


----------



## Heili (22. Juli 2010)

Ist alle Richtung freeride oder?
Oder ist das eher mehr singletrail mäßig?


----------



## FreerideKA (22. Juli 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ist alle Richtung freeride oder?
> Oder ist das eher mehr singletrail mäßig?



ou. ne nicht nur freeride ;D 
singletrails hats einige  
man muss sie nur finden ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (22. Juli 2010)

dann werd ich demnächst mal auf die suche gehn


----------



## FreerideKA (22. Juli 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> dann werd ich demnächst mal auf die suche gehn



mach das! ;D vielleicht sieht man sich. 
wir sind in nächster Zeit öfters da 
und wenn da irgendwo Rockstar Energy Drinks rumliegen waren die Maus's da


----------



## Saci (22. Juli 2010)

dann sag den "maus´s" das sie besser dran währen wenn se ihre dosen wieder mitnehmen würden.. muss au mal wieder zum turmberg.. is bestimmt schon 3 jahre her ^^


----------



## FreerideKA (22. Juli 2010)

Saci schrieb:


> dann sag den "maus´s" das sie besser dran währen wenn se ihre dosen wieder mitnehmen würden.. muss au mal wieder zum turmberg.. is bestimmt schon 3 jahre her ^^



Neee mit denen rede ich nicht 
aber heute waren 10 Dosen da D:
das sind 2 Pfand oder so


----------



## FreerideKA (22. Juli 2010)

Hab hier mal ein Video, in dem viel vom TUrmberg gezeigt wird. 
Manche Trails kenn ich selber nicht ;D 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxrn0jFrwUU"]YouTube- FREERIDE against Flitzer - Mix[/nomedia]

Ride on


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Juli 2010)

es gibt einfach nix über SMDH..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (27. Juli 2010)

Öhm, nur so nebenbei! Des Video is Wattkopf, also Hedwigtrail!  
Turmberg wäre dann das hier 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGEVRb6NeI0"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß beim anschaun!


----------



## Heili (27. Juli 2010)

"Das video ist leider nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Freerider69 (27. Juli 2010)

Schade... bei mir gehts!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31qFzRoiAcY"]YouTube- Freeride - Against-Flitzer[/nomedia]

Des geht is allerdings nich alles TB!
Ist ca. 1/4 des Trails!


----------



## Heili (27. Juli 2010)

Seit wann hast du's hochgeladen?
dauert immer ein Weilchen bis es frei gegeben wird.


----------



## FreerideKA (28. Juli 2010)

War heut jemand da? Am Turmberg? Wir sind gerade vom bauen zurückgekommen und haben zwei Freeride an der Turmbergbahn gesehn ;D melden ;D 

wir bauen gerade wenn man bergabwärts den katzenberg runterfährt auf der linken seite einen neuen trail. haben heute angefangen und ein mann hat zu  uns gemeint wenn das der förster sieht ruft erdie polizei weil das naturschutzgebiet ist. stimmt das?!


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2010)

Ob es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist oder nicht spielt eigentlich keine Rolle (nur ggf. für die Strafe) es ist prinzipiell verboten querfeldein neue Wege anzulegen.


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juli 2010)

Die ganze Turmbergumgebung ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet!! Da darf nicht gebaut oder verändert werden. Bitte macht die Sachen rückgängig. Der Turmberg ist kein Spielplatz.


----------



## Freerider69 (30. August 2010)

Die Frage ist dann allerdings!
Warum wurde dann ein riesengroßer Klettergarten hingebaut? Da wird auch alles plattgemacht, bzw plattgedrehten!

Naja mann könnte sich ja mal um eine Legalisierung kümmern 

RIDE ON!


----------



## mikekc22 (28. Oktober 2013)

Fährt denn noch jemand am Turmberg?
Bin in letzter Zeit öfters dort, einfach viel näher als Wattkopf für mich 
Gibt ja noch einiges zum Fahren


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (28. Oktober 2013)

also ich fahr eigentlich auch jeden zweiten Abend Turmberg hoch, nur bis auf 2-3 kleine Wege habe ich oben noch nichts gefunden bzw auch noch nicht so genau gesucht ^^. Von daher wenn du paar schöne Wege hast, bin ich immer dabei. Für mich ist der Turmberg auch viel näher als Wattkopf, auch wenn ich mich aktuell eigentlich eher dahin quäle ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost_4x (8. Februar 2014)

Moin, ich bin auch ab und zu am Turmberg unterwegs!
Falls sich ein paar dazugesellen wollen, ich starte morgen gegen 10 einen gepflegten Ride.
Ist eigentlich alles auch mit einem normalen HT zu fahren, wobei ich es mit dem 4X schonmal krachen lasse 
Ist ja in letzter Zeit viel passiert am TB, wer ihn mal genauer erkundigt hat.


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi,
würde auch mal gerne am Turmberg fahren. Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus wo Einstiege sind. Kenne nur denn Friedhof,Seilbahn. Bräuchte da mal ein paar Routentipps!!!
Danke mal im Voraus.


----------



## ghost_4x (10. Februar 2014)

Friedhof, Seilbahn, sind das eigene Namen für Trails oder einfach nur Punkte?
Mit Routentipps ist das halt immer so ne Sache . Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Augen auf der Waldautobahn nach dem Seilgarten aufzuhalten. Schade dass es Forstwirtschaft etc. nicht ermöglicht, Trails ohne deren Zerstörung zu befürchten, zu veröffentlichen.

Hab mal eben gegoogelt, sind eh schon veröffentlicht, 4uMaps so als kleiner Tipp


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Februar 2014)

Friedhof und Seilbahn sind nur Punkte. 
Danke für die Info. 
Muß eben mal hin radeln und mich vorort erkunden.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. März 2014)

Wurd Turmberg nicht vor längerer Zeit komplett abgerissen oder gibts da wieder was neues?


----------



## ghost_4x (3. März 2014)

Ein paar trails gibts wieder, aber meistens nur um die 60-70hm, trotzdem ganz nett weil technisch


----------

